# 2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread



## DaFABRICATA

*Lets see 'em....*
*Big or small collections.*
*Post pics and details.*



I'll get mine together (whats left) and post a some pics in a few days.:wave:

*Weaponlights:*






*JetBeams: RRT-2....RRT-0....Pro V3*





*Zebralights: H30W....H30R XP-E Q3-5A....H60W....SC30W*





*Cool Fall: Spy005 DB/XP-G....Spy005 STFu/ MC-E-JE6.....Spy007 STFu MkII/ Cree XR-E Q3-5A*






*Surefire TITANS-- T1A XP-G.....Original Ti TITAN #307*





*More to come......*


----------



## toby_pra

Damm you are the first this year DaFab...

Here are some of mine new falshlights:


----------



## Dioni

Great lights! 

It shows that you have good taste... and like orange lanyards!


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

toby_pra said:


> Damm you are the first this year DaFab...
> 
> Here are some of mine new falshlights:



Nice lights, Toby. Shows I'm a flashaholic - I looked at your pic and immediately thought what a great turbo head the chrome base of the lamp in the top right would make. Looks like a giant Aleph 3 standing on the ground.


----------



## toby_pra

Dioni said:


> Great lights!
> 
> ...and like orange lanyards!


 
Me not...

Its a nice color, and easy to find in the dark. 



> UnderTheWeepingMoon
> 
> Nice lights, Toby. Shows I'm a flashaholic - I looked at your pic and immediately thought what a great turbo head the chrome base of the lamp in the top right would make. *Looks like a giant Aleph 3 standing on the ground. *


 
If so, if would have great throw. :wave:


----------



## toby_pra

Some more rare falshlights pics 

new style SFIII / old style SFIII





Milky U2by2





some Ganp Griffins / McClicky pak ~ KL4 MC-E lego





The Ganp Griffins are a real workmanship with an excellent finish and fit
you hand really comfortably...


----------



## bf1

Nice collection Toby. :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

Thanks Barry...

But IMHO your collection is much more nice! :laughing: :thinking:


----------



## mwaldron

I had to gather the troops before they're joined by the new Quarks tomorrow. It took a few minutes to round them all up.






*Back Row:* Surefire M6 Body with FM 3x17670 and Seraph P7 Head, Megallenium 3x18650 body with KT4/1185, 3D Mag with Mag LED, Mag 2xAA reduced and refilled with beautiful Purpleheart, Old EternaLight Ergo X-Ray

*Middle Row:* Ra Clicky 140, Ra Clicky 100WW, Surefire Kroma K2MS, Coast 4 Color Recon Torch x2, Coast 6-Chip Dual Color Tactical Torch, Fenix P2D Q5

*Front Row:* Surefire A2s with Strion and OS Tailguard: Red, White (Nichia GS), White (Stock), UV, Yellow-Green (No Strion, no tailguard. Very Sad), Surefire 6PD with M60W + Z49, Surefire L2 with OS tailguard

*Not Pictured:* I can't seem to find my origional generation 1 Eternalight (built in what I'm sure was a Radio Shack project box). I upgraded it to UV LEDs when I bought my x-ray many years ago, and I know it's in the house somewhere...

Getting these out of their various places had me thinking of a few things. 

First, I really need a central place to keep my lights! :thumbsup:

Second, I really should sell off some of my cool LEDs that I don't like to use.

Third, I need a normal Green A2! I have all the rest. I have a stock Blue LED ring I could swap into my spare white, but I have no stock Green ring.

Lastly, there's an interesting progression of EDC in this picture, and I'm not sure what it says. 

My first EDC, long long before I found CPF was the Eternalight. It's in pretty bad shape now, it's well over 10 years old, certainly closer to 15. The posts inside have broken off and been re-epoxied, the rubber is peeling off the front from age, the leds are pushed in, but it still works 100%. I should consider sending it in for a refurbishment, but it's like an old friend. 

Next up was one of the Coast 4-colors, then the coast 2-color (for the price I still love these lights, I'd love them more if they didn't turn on in my pocket all the time), then the L2. After the L2's knurling ruined 4 pairs of trousers I moved on to the P2D, and then to my current EDC the Ra 100WW. 

I'm not sure what my next EDC will be, but I'm sure it's never going to be bigger than the Ra. The new Quark Mini AA NW TI has a chance at being it. I guess we'll see in next year's thread!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Here are some HA-BK Combat Lights!


----------



## toby_pra

Hey DaFab!

Where are your spoken for pics???? 

:nana:


----------



## kramer5150

HELLFIGHTER PICS !!! Who's got em!!!


----------



## Beamhead

I call this single cell sickness, I am actually proud of the fact that my herd is thinner this year. :tinfoil:


----------



## Eric242

Beamhead said:


> I am actually proud of the fact that my herd is thinner this year. :tinfoil:


Me too. I was at almost 80 lights at the end of 2008 but in 09 the numbers decreased dramatically when I started selling the customs and surefires. Now I am down to 23 lights + 2 legos to be completed in the next weeks. 

I´ll try to take a picture the next days.

Eric


----------



## lisantica

mwaldron, what kind of lanyard is that on your M6?

I'll post a shot of my collection by next weekend. I just started my flashlight collection today and the ones I bought are being shipped to me.

Lisa


----------



## Vesper

mwaldron said:


> Mag 2xAA reduced and refilled with beautiful Purpleheart



Wow. Nice - I love it.


----------



## notre-dame

...so here's my little collection:

http://s6.directupload.net/images/100110/wo8nmffc.jpg 

_*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51]*_


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## Eric242

Here´s what´s left of my collection. Click on the images for larger versions.















*back row:*
Microfire K2000R with K3, G&P Scorpion R500, Surefire-Lego, Surefire-Lego, Surefire-Lego, Pila GL3, Sufire L5 (KL5A), Pila GL2, Lego, Surefire-Lego, Surefire-Lego (sold in the meantime)

*front row:*
Glo-Toob Fx 2x, Glo-Toob Lithium 2x (with Novatac EDC Clip), SS-18650 Light, SS-AA Light, Gatlight V2 SS, Gatlight V2 Alu, Gatlight V2 SS, Surefire-Lego (sold in the meantime), Quark 123, McGizmo Aleph McClicky Mule, Tasklight Two (sold in the meantime), Fire~Fly II brass, Orb Raw NS

The parts in front of the lights are waiting for the FiveMega 1x18650 and 2x18650 C-M bodies to arrive to be completed. These two will be popped into a third 1200 peli case together with a FM15 redfilter. The lego lights are listed with their parts in the link in my signature.


----------



## Moka

Boy has my collection grown in the last month... The wonders of finishing Uni and being able to pick up full time work over the holidays... =D

I've added about alot of those lights to my collection in the last mth... A couple of them were presents... Like my Sundrop my Father Bought for me, the ML1 from Keith and my MD3 Wildcat which was a present from my sister... (at least my family understand my collection =P ) 






Back Row L-R: Inova X5UV, Inova X5 RED, Milky MC2 Candle, FM 16340 Body, Surefire HA-OD Bezel, Z48 Tailcap With Malkoff M30, Milky L1 Four Flats, HA-BK Z2 w/ Malkoff M60L, FM 16340 Body/Solarforce Strike Bezel/Solarforce Tailcap W/Lumensfactory Drop-in, 2 Inova XOs Gen1, Surefire C2L, Malkoff MD3 Wildcat, [email protected] 3D w/Malkoff 2-3D Dropin.
Front Row: Inova 24/7, Glotoob FX Blue, Nitecore EX10 R2, Muyshondt Aeon, Muyshondt Nautilus, Glo-Toob Lithium Red, Surefire E1B, Ra Clicky 140Cn, 4Sevens Preon1 w/Clicky Tailcap.
Very Front: McGizmo Sundrop XRU

NB: Please ignore the cobwebs and dust... It was the best flat area I could find for the group shot =P


----------



## toby_pra

Eric you still need a Ganp Griffin in your collection...


----------



## Eric242

Well, I guess I won´t be adding new lights anytime soon (except for a Quark RGB just to please my play instinct  ) even though the Griffin appears to be a pretty cool and good light. I´m still getting rid of some (6 lights have to go).

Eric


----------



## corvettesR1




----------



## lisantica

Here's my collection and I've only been at it one week :huh: :shakehead :huh:


----------



## DM51

Members are reminded that under Rule 3, image sizes are limited to 800 x 800 pixels maximum. 

notre-dame & lisantica... please resize yours - they are too large.


----------



## lisantica

Size adjusted.


----------



## corvettesR1

See, now there is more room for you to buy new flashlights


----------



## lisantica

corvettesR1 said:


> See, now there is more room for you to buy new flashlights



:twothumbs And in honor of your reply, I just bought one


----------



## angelofwar

Where can I get some of that OSHA Orange 550# cord???



toby_pra said:


> Damm you are the first this year DaFab...
> 
> Here are some of mine new falshlights:


----------



## toby_pra

Just try....

Riverandrocks.com 

(neon-orange)


----------



## loszabo

Wow, you all collected those since 1/1/2010? 

This light impresses me since mid-December, so it's kind of 2010: Chapman/Leonard LensLight Model 03 2xAA


----------



## gswitter

Nice! Never seen the 2AA model in Dark Earth ano before.


----------



## loszabo

gswitter said:


> Nice! Never seen the 2AA model in Dark Earth ano before.



Thank you. You know I love my McGizmo and my SureFires, but this Lens Light is simply AMAZING!


----------



## loszabo

[deleted.]


----------



## run4jc

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

No commentary other than the fact that I was out on my patio waiting on charcoal to get going so I could grill - the sun was going down and the light just looked cool for taking a few photos. Took 109 - these are the ones that just seemed 'cool' to me. Hope you like them.

















































































I really need to get a life.....


----------



## alantch

My modest collection.


----------



## DimeRazorback

That's a _very_ nice collection you have there!


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Very nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## LightJunk

My latest collection for your viewing pleasure.






lovecpf


----------



## Ian2381

My Collection.


----------



## Juggernaut

Ok, I finally got around to doing a group shot, never even did a 2009 one. So here is the majority of my lights “only a few plastic lights, and two lanterns missing”. There is a lot of lights in no particular order, so if you want any identification just PM me, or ask by describing it. If I tried to label all the lights I might go mad! I can tell you this, my collection has defiantly grown!


----------



## awid

alantch said:


> My modest collection.



How do you take white background pics like that?


----------



## alantch

DimeRazorback said:


> That's a _very_ nice collection you have there!


Thanks.



awid said:


> How do you take white background pics like that?


I use 2 pcs of roll printer paper joined side by side. Camera is set to manual mode and the scene is overexposed by about 1 stop - this will make what is white appear white and not greyish. Final adjustments are then done in Picasa before uploading. HTH.


----------



## awid

alantch said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use 2 pcs of roll printer paper joined side by side. Camera is set to manual mode and the scene is overexposed by about 1 stop - this will make what is white appear white and not greyish. Final adjustments are then done in Picasa before uploading. HTH.



8 1/2 x 11 size? Where do you buy it?


----------



## Solscud007

You can use anything that is white. Something preferably large enough. like a poster (usually they are white in the back) or go to an art store and just by a large piece of canson paper. 

also you might need some light diffusion.


----------



## alantch

Solscud007 said:


> You can use anything that is white. Something preferably large enough. like a poster (usually they are white in the back) or go to an art store and just by a large piece of canson paper. also you might need some light diffusion.


Agree. You'll need to adjust your camera WB to the correct setting for your light source. I use whatever room lighting is available which is usually florescent lights.


----------



## javajoe

Left to right:

Garrity 3 AAA LED K009, Amazon 9 LED, Fenix TK10, Romisen RC-A4, Dorcy 1 AAA

*[enormous photo deleted. Please read Rule 3. - DM51]*


----------



## corvettesR1

A pair of Maratac AAs


----------



## Vernon

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My small Surefire collection.


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Over a Ti Sky.


----------



## run4jc

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



desertrat21 said:


> Here's my 4Sevens collection... now all it needs is a Maelstrom (or two)



Your photos are amazing...any chance you could share some of your set up?
:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



run4jc said:


> Your photos are amazing...any chance you could share some of your set up?
> :twothumbs:twothumbs


 
You dont need to quote all pictures!  

@Beamhead

You picture look really awesome a very good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> You dont need to quote all pictures!



I know - my bad - I was in too much of a hurry to post.

Sorry!


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> Beamhead
> 
> You picture look really awesome a very good idea! :thumbsup:


:thanks: 



run4jc said:


> I know - my bad - I was in too much of a hurry to post.
> 
> Sorry!


You can always edit the pics out?


----------



## run4jc

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Beamhead said:


> :thanks:
> You can always edit the pics out?



DONE:duh2:


----------



## Dioni

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> :thumbsup:


 
If my wife see it she will want it! 
At this moment she wants a Icon Rouge 1xAA, but dont see it as a good light.

Cheers


----------



## iso9009

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*




JILITE Qohelet
1.JILITE Qohelet
2.JILITE Qohelet se
3.JILITE Qohelet se (warm white)


----------



## Beamhead

Just got this light and already added to it, this clip is special to me and I am happy to have another light it can be used on.


----------



## DaveTheDude

I want to thank Beamhead, notre-dame, Eric242, and CorvettesR1 for the images showing their respective collections. I showed your images to my wife, who, astonished, finally remarked that my measley collection of about 20 lights somehow didn't seem so excessive after all. lovecfp


----------



## iso9009

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

underwater
Qohelet xt-head+Qohelet+Scuba-gear switch


----------



## Beamhead

Glad to be of assistance DaveTheDude, let's just hope your wife doesn't see the check you send us for our fee to make you look good.


----------



## old4570

New for 2010 : so far .. More one the way :shakehead

Left to right ..

Superfire 501C [ 9P ] XP-G R5 set up to run 2 x AA 
Ultrafire C1 XP-G R5 
Uniquefire HS-802 , MC-E mod [ already moded  ] 
Spear Clone ... Very nice 

And Jan not even over yet ...


----------



## corvettesR1

Thanks for the kind words.I think its those "flashlight reviews" that get me in trouble and cause me to purchase more lights .Its fun to ad a new light once in a while .Have a JeTBeam JET-1 PROV3.0 on the way:wave:


----------



## toby_pra

Nice pic beamhead!


----------



## Dioni

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Beamhead, your pic is incredible!


----------



## RichS

Beamhead said:


> Just got this light and already added to it, this clip is special to me and I am happy to have another light it can be used on.
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/i/zebra800x600.jpg/


I love that light Beamhead. What is it?


----------



## toby_pra

RichS said:


> I love that light Beamhead. What is it?



Zebralight SC30


----------



## Zeruel

The Tis






D10s





The Mix






Sold off many and I'm glad I don't have as many as HKJ or Beamy. :laughing:


----------



## EssLight

I finally built my "perfect" hotwired Minimag. Red body, Auroralite Hotwire kit, Carley 1499 bulb, and 2 AW 14500s, topped off by a jeweled crenelated bezel. Here's a look into the eye of the beast.


----------



## Illum

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Dioni said:


> Beamhead, your pic is incredible!



Plumpy's always got the nice photos, you should see his Ti collection


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Dioni said:


> Beamhead, your pic is incredible!


 
Thanks  here is a link to a High Res version for anyone inclined to use it as a desktop background. It's roughly 1920 x 1200.


----------



## Dioni

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Illum said:


> Plumpy's always got the nice photos, you should see his Ti collection


 
:thumbsup: 



Beamhead said:


> Thanks  here is a link to a High Res version for anyone inclined to use it as a desktop background. It's roughly 1920 x 1200.


 
Yeah, now it is my background until come another better..  

Cheers
Dioni


----------



## Vernon

My humble collection:


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here's a shot from today:


----------



## Ronno

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here are mine that I had in the house at the time. Nov 09.. I did not go get the ones out of the trucks, boats and garage...

Ok well I can't figure out how to post the photos, so I will post a link from another board where I have them posted...:thinking:

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=83183&page=2

Go to post #26

Lots of people from this board is on these boards also..


----------



## run4jc

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



ElectronGuru said:


> Here's a shot from today:



Absolutely stunning - the photo and the SUBJECTS in the photo! :twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK

DaFABRICATA said:


> I'll get mine together (whats left) and post a some pics in a few days.:wave:



Where are you, DaFAB? 

I want to see which lights avoided the Great Purge of 2009!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



ElectronGuru said:


> Here's a shot from today:



Very nice  I love the orange one.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dioni

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Wow.. the ceramic coated SFs!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Tempest UK said:


> Where are you, DaFAB?



I've been wondering the same thing lately...

Maybe he is moving, or without the interweb.


----------



## bigfoot




----------



## Sardaukar

First new light for 2010.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



run4jc said:


> Absolutely stunning - the photo and the SUBJECTS in the photo! :twothumbs





Tempest UK said:


> Very nice  I love the orange one.





Dioni said:


> Wow.. the ceramic coated SFs!



Thanks guys! Here's a front view:


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## alvinyhwong

*Stunning flashlight photos*

Here are some photos of my 4sevens quark regular and turbo. I never thought that a flashlight can be this beautiful.


----------



## sqchram

*Re: Stunning flashlight photos*

good macro work, what are you using?


----------



## alvinyhwong

*Re: Stunning flashlight photos*

I used my Canon SX200 IS digital camera to take these photos.


----------



## Dioni

*Re: Stunning flashlight photos*

Great....


----------



## DM51

*Re: Stunning flashlight photos*

Following some PM requests, I've moved the 2010 photos from the 2009 thread into this one.

Some great pics here!


----------



## Tempest UK

A photo of (most of) my ICONs:






...getting cold in the snow 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tx101

Here are a few of mine


----------



## andyw513

I gotta start collecting more, my handful of lights seems so humble compared to everyone elses!


----------



## geoff538

Zeruel said:


> The Tis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D10s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold off many and I'm glad I don't have as many as HKJ or Beamy. :laughing:



How the heck did you find that many D10's? I just got my D20 today, and fell in LOVE!!! I've had a D10 on order for a while and should show up later this week. I can't wait, but after seeing your pictures, I've got a clearer idea of what the different colors, etc.. look like with your fantastic picture. Did you get them all from the same vendor? Do you recommend a specific site to buy from. I'd love to get some feedback and look forward to getting some of those cool colors.


----------



## Zeruel

geoff538 said:


> How the heck did you find that many D10's


Ohhh.... here and there. 
3 more are on their way to complete the range. 



geoff538 said:


> Did you get them all from the same vendor?


Nope. Wherever it takes to get the version I want. Mostly from 4Sevens, Ebay and Market Place. You can also get them from CPF dealers like Battery Junction.



geoff538 said:


> Do you recommend a specific site to buy from. I'd love to get some feedback and look forward to getting some of those cool colors.


I'm afraid that'd be off-topic, check out the dealers I've mentioned.


----------



## sween1911

LightJunk said:


> My latest collection for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovecpf



WHY!? Why do you have to torture me with that black M6!  Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## bigfoot




----------



## THE_dAY

bigfoot, let me guess, you dropped that light onto those rocks from 100 ft and it still works flawlessly.

That's a nice lanyard btw.


----------



## bigfoot

Thanks! Haha, nope, didn't drop it (yet). Just something in the yard for a nice photo background. The lanyard is made of the following: "Kelty Triptease Lightline" cord, ITW/Nexus "NexGrip Aerohead" zipper pull with "Nite Shade" GITD insert.


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice picture bigfoot!


----------



## GarageBoy

Zeruel, can you list those Ti lights?
Thanks


----------



## kramer5150

Its already February, but heres my 2010 assortment
Hi-res




The storage shelf above my PC for my lights and watches. My wife laughs at me. She goes to Ikea, spends $100 for a shelf. I go to Home depot for PVC, plywood and spraypaint. $20 later, and an afternoon in the garage and I have my shelf:twothumbs. Her quote "Women go to Ikea, men go to Home Depot".





A couple tripod desk lamps. The Joby on the right has neodymium magnet feet I stick on my drillpress to light up my workpiece.






Spotlights... R2D2 and My little pony looking on in curiosity.


----------



## loszabo

Very cool collection you have here, kramer5150! :thumbsup:


----------



## geoff538

Zeruel said:


> Ohhh.... here and there.
> 3 more are on their way to complete the range.
> 
> 
> Nope. Wherever it takes to get the version I want. Mostly from 4Sevens, Ebay and Market Place. You can also get them from CPF dealers like Battery Junction.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that'd be off-topic, check out the dealers I've mentioned.


Perfect. Thanks for the advice. I just purchased 2 more yesterday and one today.....


----------



## Armadew




----------



## loszabo

Some desklamps...


----------



## John_Galt

Ti Quark AA #350
HDS EDC B42 XR with SSC P4 (and 17670 battery tube)
Fenix LD20
Mag-LED (2AA)

It appears that there is a band of white tape on the switch of my HDS. It is actually SOLAS tape (highly reflective safety tape). I can't figure out how to turn the falsh off on my dads camera.


----------



## jp2515

The 3 (incan) Kings of the Hill


----------



## toby_pra

kramer5150 said:


> Its already February, but heres my 2010 assortment


 
What type of lamp is that left in the pic?


----------



## kramer5150

toby_pra said:


> What type of lamp is that left in the pic?



Its a stanley tools tripod light. It has 3 output levels and the head swivels up and down. Its more a low lumen task light, maybe 20L OTF tops from its 9 Nichia LEDs. They put these useless aspheric lenses in front of the LEDs, it would be better if they left the emitters flood wide open. Nice thing about it is it uses either 3, 6, or 9 AA cells. I use Ray-o-Vac 4.0 LSD NIMH cells with it at $1 each (Frys).

The legs fold open or closed, but the mechanism is very fragile. I busted it from a ~2 foot fall onto padded carpet. Its easy to repair though. I wouldn't pay more than $10 for one (thats what I paid). The Joby XP-E tripod blows it away, in just about every way except run time.


----------



## toby_pra

Many thanks for the info...


----------



## ElectronGuru

A little messing around:


----------



## Dioni




----------



## bigfoot

Awesome pics there ElectronGuru!






One more for posterity: Ra / HDS Twisty 85-Tr up top, EDC Executive on bottom.


----------



## peite




----------



## gswitter

Nice!


----------



## ElectronGuru

Today's effort:


----------



## Vernon

VERY Nice effort.


----------



## Vernon

Just the SFs


----------



## ACHË

Here are some pics of my humble collection that keeps steadily growing...

Single cell EDC lights...I rotate among these on a daily basis...Strangely my Maratac AAA is MIA...










Larger EDC lights 






And their respective carry cases...






First ever family portrait...


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## Vernon

ACHE, what size/model Pelican cases are you using there? Great pics!


----------



## ACHË

Vernon said:


> ACHE, what size/model Pelican cases are you using there? Great pics!



Thanx!

The smaller one on the left with the Jetbeam Jet-III M 
is a 1040 Micro Case case in all black.

The one on the right with the clear top holding the Tiablo A9 
is a 1050 Micro Case in black & clear lid.

The Larger one in the back holding the Lumapower MRV SK-U 
is a 1060 Micro Case in all black.


----------



## Vernon

ACHË said:


> Thanx!
> 
> The smaller one on the left with the Jetbeam Jet-III M
> is a 1040 Micro Case case in all black.
> 
> The one on the right with the clear top holding the Tiablo A9
> is a 1050 Micro Case in black & clear lid.
> 
> The Larger one in the back holding the Lumapower MRV SK-U
> is a 1060 Micro Case in all black.



Very nice. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## yakface

My first attempt to post pics and 'CONTRIBUTE' to this great forum.
My humble collection so far, all lights are used weekly for different tasks.
I recently bagged the devestator and the dominator for £200 gbp for both from ebay. I am realy impresses with the 60 lumen output of the dominator. More than substantial .


----------



## angelofwar

Wow, yakface...you have that amany SF's (nice one's at that") and are just now finding this place???

Here's mine (well, just my SF's...) Maybe...MAYBE I'll take a pic of the rest of mylights...but none of them are really worth mentioning so...probalby not...LOL!






Left to right: G2-OD (Gen-1), G2L-BK, C2 (M60), KROMA, U2, E1E, E1L, E2E, L4, E2L, A2-WH, L2, 6Z (A19/M60F), C3 (M60L), G3D-FBK, G3 (KL3), D3(R), G2(R), M3, M6, HL1.


----------



## loszabo

angelofwar said:


> Wow, yakface...you have that amany SF's (nice one's at that") and are just now finding this place???
> 
> Here's mine (well, just my SF's...) Maybe...MAYBE I'll take a pic of the rest of mylights...but none of them are really worth mentioning so...probalby not...LOL!



Nice G3D on the far right! :wave:


----------



## angelofwar

Thanks! :twothumbs LOL!


----------



## run4jc

Time for some updates....


----------



## County

Here's my assortment of SL, SF, Mag, Fenix, Coast, and misc. others!


----------



## Beamhead

run4jc said:


>


 
Nice shot, is that the 4Sevens signal?


----------



## run4jc

Beamhead said:


> Nice shot, is that the 4Sevens signal?



Indeed - point it to the sky and all the MiNi 123s come to the rescue....

:naughty:


----------



## ElectronGuru

County said:


>



*Dude, its the Photonic Phuton!*


----------



## yakface

angelofwar said:


> Wow, yakface...you have that amany SF's (nice one's at that") and are just now finding this place???
> 
> Here's mine (well, just my SF's...) Maybe...MAYBE I'll take a pic of the rest of mylights...but none of them are really worth mentioning so...probalby not...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: G2-OD (Gen-1), G2L-BK, C2 (M60), KROMA, U2, E1E, E1L, E2E, L4, E2L, A2-WH, L2, 6Z (A19/M60F), C3 (M60L), G3D-FBK, G3 (KL3), D3(R), G2(R), M3, M6, HL1.


Sick collection mate, im very envious, do they live there or do you store ? im looking at storage solutions at the mo, possibly pelican and lasercuting:thinking:


----------



## angelofwar

yakface said:


> Sick collection mate, im very envious, do they live there or do you store ? im looking at storage solutions at the mo, possibly pelican and lasercuting:thinking:


 
Thanks mate! Most of the go in my pelican 1510 (hurricane/tornado season...) and a Plano double layered pistol case...my "EDC's" ride with me to work in an Spec-Ops Logistics pouch or my Eagle Industries ACU bandoleer with a admin pouch (when deployed). I put them on my desk like that on the week-ends when I want to play "lego's"


----------



## 777

loving all that titanium


----------



## bigfoot




----------



## angelofwar

bigfoot said:


>


 
Nicebig foot! One of the few SF's I have left to get, and i hope to get one here in the next few days!


----------



## Beamhead

Ti in the Sky.


----------



## toby_pra

Awesome pic beamhead!!!


----------



## lisantica

ElectronGuru said:


> *Dude, its the Photonic Phuton!*





Photonic Phuton! Too funny!


----------



## snowboarder107




----------



## angelofwar

snowboarder107 said:


>


 
That shake light looks kinda outta place next to that M6...nice collection for a beginner though...that super tac looks sweet...like an old ebast or 10X Dominator! Welcome to CPF, BTW!


----------



## SuperTrouper

angelofwar said:


> That shake light looks kinda outta place next to that M6...nice collection for a beginner though...that super tac looks sweet...like an old ebast or 10X Dominator! Welcome to CPF, BTW!



Everyone needs to have some kind of self powered lights. What if the end of the world happens and you run out of batteries?!


----------



## lisantica

Here's my 2010 collection:


----------



## John_Galt

lisantica said:


> Here's my 2010 collection:



How do I get a job like yours? That's some serious coin on lights, my friend... You certainly have good taste!


----------



## toby_pra

Hey Lisa!

Whats that bare alum light in front of the Exnite?


----------



## lisantica

You mean the Groovy?
Yes, I think that's the one you mean. It's Photon Fanatic's - Groovy!


----------



## guardpost3

Heres my small collection, its not too big, but it is growing.






I also had a Nitecore EZCR2 but the wife stole it cuz "its soo cute"


----------



## chiphead

OMG...so much metal!

chiphead


----------



## SuperTrouper

Some of my favourites - Click for a larger photos:





New storage for batteries this year too:


----------



## ninemm

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



ElectronGuru said:


> Here's a shot from today:



Wow.  Love the safety orange! Think you will have more of these available in the future?


----------



## sjmack

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



ninemm said:


> Wow.  Love the safety orange! Think you will have more of these available in the future?




Yeah, that may be one of the prettiest lights I have ever seen.


----------



## guardpost3

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



sjmack said:


> Yeah, that may be one of the prettiest lights I have ever seen.


 
I would have to agree, that is one sharp looking light, i know i will be jumping on one the next time they are available.


----------



## Sardaukar

My newest:


----------



## gallonoffuel

My 'newest' (Click for full size):


----------



## toby_pra

antique but very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

Nice Gallon! Very nostalgic! Wish I could find somethnig like that in an antique store...I'd definitely pick one up!


----------



## gallonoffuel

Thanks! My girlfriend got it for me from a 'yard sale' type deal her school was doing. She found it in a box of junk and originally thought it was a kaleidoscope. She offered the lady $2 for it and I now have a very nice vintage piece


----------



## bf1

Congrats!
Very fortunate find....


----------



## DM51

angelofwar, good move to put your collection into an image rather than a text list that could complicate searches. However, could you resize it to 100 pixels high maximum please (500 max horiz). See Rule 3 for details. Thx


----------



## angelofwar

C-Dub, DM. Thanks!


----------



## brian250f

Most of em..


----------



## Dioni

Wow... nice collection Brian! Many different models!


----------



## LarryC

Haven't been around in a while. Click on the link for the current collection.


----------



## run4jc

LarryC said:


> Haven't been around in a while. Click on the link for the current collection.





:thumbsup:


----------



## digitaldave

Here's a pic of my current collection:






Back row:
Stock Maglite 2D
Stock Maglite 2C
MiniMag with Terralux drop in (without the reflector for complete flood)

Middle row:
Surefire 6P with nailbender SST-50 drop in, McClickie tailcap
Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60, SF clickie tailcap
Surefire G2 with nailbender XP-G drop in
Solarforce L2 with Solarforce R2 drop in
Solarforce L2M with Solarforce R2 drop in

Front row:
Fenix E01
Fenix L1D
4Sevens Quark 123
4Sevens Quark 123 Mini

Front lying down:
Mac's Custom SST-50

Dave.


----------



## toby_pra

Nice collection...


----------



## digitaldave

Thanks .

I've had the mags for a while now, as I've been thinking of modding them, but many of the options I would like to do aren't really straight forward for my limited skills and tools. I might do a ROP with the 2D and maybe a Mag85 with the 2C, as they should be quite straight forward.

Out of the line up, I think the new Quarks are my favourites, with the Mini just ahead . I might even splash out on a CR2 Mini! Mac's EDC is a fantastic light, but overkill for most of my needs, great for showing off though! I bought the Solarforces mainly to compare with the 6P and G2 - they are OK lights, and if I didn't have any other p60 hosts, they'd probably be higher up my scale, but I would't be surprised if I off loaded them at some point. Fine lights, but duplicating something I already have.


----------



## run4jc

*2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread - Photo heavy!!*

Well, this week was expensive, but fun. An Arc6 and a Spy007 joined the collection..

Lots of photos...















































































































Oh, my.


----------



## ninemm

*Re: 2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread - Photo heavy!!*

Now for the next to impossible question...which is your favorite?


----------



## run4jc

*Re: 2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread - Photo heavy!!*



ninemm said:


> Now for the next to impossible question...which is your favorite?



Oh, man. That's a tough one. It's a tie.






But please don't make me choose..... :thinking:  :mecry:


----------



## ninemm

*Re: 2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread - Photo heavy!!*



run4jc said:


> Oh, man. That's a tough one. It's a tie. But please don't make me choose..... :thinking:  :mecry:


 
Haha. I def prefer the fluted head of the Gizmo on the right. But that's just me.


----------



## toby_pra

a lot of ti toys you have there....:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc

ninemm said:


> Haha. I def prefer the fluted head of the Gizmo on the right. But that's just me.



The one on the left is modded with a slightly warm XP-G. It is SOOO good. But, if pushed, I'm with you, I'd probably keep the LS27 (on the right)



toby_pra said:


> a lot of ti toys you have there....:thumbsup:



You are so right, toby. I think it has gotten out of hand!!   But I love 'em all!


----------



## dcaprilia

Latest group shot...


----------



## luxlunatic

A recent acquisition.


----------



## SuperTrouper

luxlunatic said:


> A recent acquisition.



That's a nice shot! I don't think I've ever seen such an appealing photo of an RA!

Is there anything unusual about the finish here or maybe it's the lighting in the shot that makes it look so nice?


----------



## toby_pra

Uhhh thats sweet Luxlunatic...:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

dcaprilia said:


> Latest group shot...



Thats an incredible collection! 

If you ever want to get rid of your Spy005 let me know...:wave:


----------



## ninemm

dcaprilia said:


> Latest group shot...



Just for fun I am going to try to ID all your lights by maker clockwise from the bottom left Mcgizmo's, Chimera's (Sabrewolf), more Mcgizmo's, Mac's EDCs, Bulkware, Mcgizmo's in the middle, Arc's and more Arc's, Data SPYs, ??? as to 5 o'clock, and JHankos.  One day my collection will hopefully resemble yours, but with some Surefires thrown in. 



SuperTrouper said:


> Is there anything unusual about the finish here or maybe it's the lighting in the shot that makes it look so nice?



I believe that RA is Titanium. Everything rendered in Ti automatically gets 10x bonus points in the looks department. :laughing: It is a well taken photograph tho for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc

dcaprilia - did your Boxter go to another home?

AWESOME collection!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## dcaprilia

run4jc said:


> dcaprilia - did your Boxter go to another home?
> 
> AWESOME collection!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs



Thanks Run- The Boxter joined his other brothers 









toby_pra said:


> Thats an incredible collection!
> 
> If you ever want to get rid of your Spy005 let me know...:wave:



Thanks Toby... Will let you know about the Spy.



ninemm said:


> Just for fun I am going to try to ID all your lights by maker clockwise from the bottom left Mcgizmo's, Chimera's (Sabrewolf), more Mcgizmo's, Mac's EDCs, Bulkware, Mcgizmo's in the middle, Arc's and more Arc's, Data SPYs, ??? as to 5 o'clock, and JHankos.  One day my collection will hopefully resemble yours, but with some Surefires thrown in. :thumbsup:



Hi Ninemm- Your correct on most... There are no Arc's, they are 6 flute Mcgizmos in Ti, cerakote and slate. Middle right are PD-S, PD-S Miser, XR19. Center is a BB Ti27 S-PD, LS20, LS27. Left center row are different variations of the Sundrop. The Chimeras versions are the regular Ti, Carbon Fiber SST90 with blue laser, Apple Ipod Ti. At 5 o'clock are 2 Ti lights from TB.


----------



## ninemm

Cool. It was pretty late, but mostly I just newb'd out and didn't recognize the Mcgizmos as being the 6 flute PDs. I did see the plug for a macbook in the background. Good taste in computers too. Plus, I know that stereo equipment is expensive, I just have no idea what it does/is! :laughing:


----------



## luxlunatic

Thanks for the compliments on my pic.
The Ra is quite a good looking light with some of the best knurling IMO, a great blend of grip and smooth.
Here's another shot.


----------



## sledhead

dcaprilia said:


> Latest group shot...





 Great collection but, look at that audio system!! Nice stuff Derrick! Next time you see "Data" ask him about his new speakers!


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## dcaprilia

toby_pra said:


>


 

Now theres my dream light :bow: 

Please let me know if you ever decide to put this on the BST section


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

ninemm said:


> Just for fun I am going to try to ID all your lights by maker clockwise from the bottom left Mcgizmo's, Chimera's (Sabrewolf), more Mcgizmo's, Mac's EDCs, Bulkware, Mcgizmo's in the middle, Arc's and more Arc's, Data SPYs, ??? as to 5 o'clock, and JHankos.  One day my collection will hopefully resemble yours, but with some Surefires thrown in.



Replace "Arc's and more Arc's" with "even more McGizmos!!!" and "???" with TB and I think you're there. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Whoops, dcaprilia already beat me to it. For some reason, half my page didn't load.


----------



## dcaprilia

Heres a bead blasted Ti S27-PD


----------



## mikes1

Can you guess them all?


----------



## loszabo

mikes1 said:


> Can you guess them all?



OMG. :sigh: :sick2:


----------



## gswitter

mikes1 said:


> Can you guess them all?


With the exception of top row/third from right, third row/third from right, and bottom/left... more or less, yes.

_Edit: Check that, I think I can name them all._


----------



## mikes1

OK I'll call your bluff what do you think top row third in from the right is?

Mike





gswitter said:


> With the exception of top row/third from right, third row/third from right, and bottom/left... more or less, yes.
> 
> _Edit: Check that, I think I can name them all._


----------



## ninemm

dcaprilia said:


> Heres a bead blasted Ti S27-PD



It would be a crime not to give this light some recognition. The BB looks sahweeeeet!


----------



## gswitter

mikes1 said:


> OK I'll call your bluff what do you think top row third in from the right is?


Looks like an Extreme Micro AA

_Edit: Gotta few minutes to kill, so let's see how close I was...

Horizontal left->right:_ 

_ SF M2, MJP 15-3, SF C2, MJP Extreme II, MJP Mega Extreme_
 _
Vertical left->right, starting with the top row:
_

_MJP Extreme Micro AA, Arc LS, Arc 4 (I think - looks like an early Arc 4 smooth bezel, definitely an Arc 4 clip)
_
_MJP Extreme Micro CR2, Arc LS, Arc LS_
_Ra... (I'll guess Twisty, since I don't see a clip), cmacclel EDC, MJP Extreme Micro CR2, McGizmo AMc Mule_
_SPY Tri-V, Gatlight, Ra Clicky, McGizmo Haiku, modamag Draco, McGizmo SunDrop_
_MJP Mega Micro, 10xx0 Li-ions for the Draco, Ra Clicky, Ra Clicky, Ti Ra Clicky, Arc 4 (not so sure about this one either)_


----------



## Cord421

Today, for the first time in my life, I took buying a flashlight seriously. There is a lot of cool stuff out in the flashlight world. 

I ended up getting the Surefire E2D LED Defender, am I going down the right path? 

I was glad to see an active forum about flashlights; that’s awesome! 



*I couldn’t tell you much about lumens, but 200 is bright!* 













*I think this thing is great!* 
*



*


----------



## mikes1

Wow you sure know your stuff if I was wearing a hat I would take it off

You missed HDS 60 and Ra clicky proto






gswitter said:


> Looks like an Extreme Micro AA
> 
> _Edit: Gotta few minutes to kill, so let's see how close I was..._
> 
> 
> _Horizontal left->right:_
> 
> _SF M2, MJP 15-3, SF C2, MJP Extreme II, MJP Mega Extreme_
> _Vertical left->right, starting with the top row:_
> 
> 
> _MJP Extreme Micro AA, Arc LS, Arc 4 (I think - looks like an early Arc 4 smooth bezel, definitely an Arc 4 clip)_
> 
> _MJP Extreme Micro CR2, Arc LS, Arc LS_
> _Ra... (I'll guess Twisty, since I don't see a clip), cmacclel EDC, MJP Extreme Micro CR2, McGizmo AMc Mule_
> _SPY Tri-V, Gatlight, Ra Clicky, McGizmo Haiku, modamag Draco, McGizmo SunDrop_
> _MJP Mega Micro, 10xx0 Li-ions for the Draco, Ra Clicky, Ra Clicky, Ti Ra Clicky, Arc 4 (not so sure about this one either)_


----------



## toby_pra

WOW awesome collection!


----------



## ninemm

Cord421 said:


> Today, for the first time in my life, I took buying a flashlight seriously. There is a lot of cool stuff out in the flashlight world.
> 
> I ended up getting the Surefire E2D LED Defender, am I going down the right path?
> 
> I was glad to see an active forum about flashlights; that’s awesome!



Definitely an excellent choice! Keep walkin down that very well lit path friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

mikes1 said:


> Can you guess them all?


 

goodness... Very cool!


----------



## gswitter

Cord421 said:


> I ended up getting the Surefire E2D LED Defender, am I going down the right path?


Can't really go wrong there. One of the best lights available.


----------



## gswitter

mikes1 said:


> You missed HDS 60 and Ra clicky proto


That's funny. I own or have owned maybe ten of the lights in your photo, and the two that I missed are two that I currently have. Figures.

I expected at least one of the lights I identified as an Arc 4 probably wasn't. I completely forgot about the Clicky prototype, and I even have that same Inox lanyard ring on mine.


----------



## Light11

toby_pra said:


>


 

Toby I cant stop looking at this beauty,cant wait to get it


----------



## Cord421

Cord421 said:


> Today, for the first time in my life, I took buying a flashlight seriously. There is a lot of cool stuff out in the flashlight world.
> I ended up getting the Surefire E2D LED Defender, am I going down the right path?
> I was glad to see an active forum about flashlights; that’s awesome!
> 
> 
> ninemm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely an excellent choice! Keep walkin down that very well lit path friend! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...




Cord421 said:


> I ended up getting the Surefire E2D LED Defender, am I going down the right path?
> 
> 
> gswitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really go wrong there. One of the best lights available.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that.


This flashlight even grabbed my wife’s attention. I got her one today. She likes having an extremely bright, blinding flashlight in her purse; I like the fact she has a Strike Bezel with her. Now we have a collection of two!


----------



## dcaprilia

Welcome to CPF...

You cant go wrong with Surefire. Congrats on your new purchase. 



Cord421 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> 
> This flashlight even grabbed my wife’s attention. I got her one today. She likes having an extremely bright, blinding flashlight in her purse; I like the fact she has a Strike Bezel with her. Now we have a collection of two!


----------



## StickThatClutch

First Post.






My modest collection. RRT-0 been my EDC since April. Got the E01 and MicroStream in the mail today.


----------



## mikes1

gswitter said:


> That's funny. I own or have owned maybe ten of the lights in your photo, and the two that I missed are two that I currently have. Figures.
> 
> I expected at least one of the lights I identified as an Arc 4 probably wasn't. I completely forgot about the Clicky prototype, and I even have that same Inox lanyard ring on mine.


 

Yes hideing in plain site comes to mind 

Just to finish off the sillyness Arc 4 top right corner HDS U60 bottom right corner

Mike


----------



## parnass

StickThatClutch said:


> First Post.
> 
> My modest collection. RRT-0 been my EDC since April. Got the E01 and MicroStream in the mail today.




:welcome: Welcome to CPF!


----------



## ninemm

StickThatClutch said:


> First Post.
> 
> My modest collection. RRT-0 been my EDC since April. Got the E01 and MicroStream in the mail today.


 
Welcome! Love the E01. Great little light. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru

​


----------



## Light11

ElectronGuru said:


> ​


 

Awesome shot,beautiful light!


----------



## run4jc

Just recently acquired a Spy 007 which I immediately had upgraded to a neutral XP-G emitter - followed by a Photonfanatic Double Grooved DLC coated light. I enjoy all my lights, but these just might be the best 'eye candy' that I own....hope you enjoy!


----------



## scout24

Beautiful pictures, Dan! Love the contrast between the two.


----------



## Walterk

Wow ! Impressive. Spotted some juwels there.


----------



## redbike

Newb collection, but this is where it stands right now. Everything except the two Mags are new last month:


----------



## ninemm

Looking good redbike!! I'm especially digging the E2DL and the Ti Quark. :thumbsup:


----------



## tigervn

My 2010 collection (6/2010):

JB RRT 2, RRT 1, M2S, RRT 0, Fenix TK40, TK12, TK30, TK11, LD10.






Left to right:
Fenix LD10, JB RRT-0, Fenix TK11, TK12, Surefire LX2, JB RRT-2, RRT-1, Fenix TK40, TK30, JB M2S.


----------



## redbike

This 123-2 Turbo arrived today. There should be a 6p to lego coming along tomorrow.






That's a nice crop of Fenix!


----------



## KeyGrip

Which Bark River is that?


----------



## redbike

KeyGrip said:


> Which Bark River is that?


 
Pro-Scalpel II. I have quite a few of Mike's small knives. Great for edc, and wonderful bargains at the price.


----------



## SuperTrouper

A few recent purchases, click for larger views:


----------



## OscarTheDog

Edit For Now


----------



## pulstar

Well, i don't have a proper camera, or reqiured skills to compete with you guys, but i did two shots of my student, budget-limited collection. All flashlights cover my illumination needs quite nicely, so i think that collection won't grow substantionally in a next few months. (i hope so).
So here they are: Nitecore Extreme, Magcharger+300MR-ex, Multimode MiniMag, LX2 and Saint Minimus.


----------



## nanomu

I finally managed to get ALL my lights together for a family picture:


----------



## AILL

Haven't seen any Novatac's so far.
Well here are mine (plus 2 RA's of course):





plus some others:




Andreas


----------



## shipwreck

It continues to grow:






1. EagleTac P20C2 MKII 
2. EagleTac T20C2 MKII 
3. Solarforce L2
4. Inova XO3 
5. Inova T2-MP
6. Coleman Max AAA 110 Lumens Spot/Flood LED
7. 3W LED Brinkman
8. Brinkman Xenon
9. C30 Flood-to-Throw AAA 100 Lumens
10. Mini Maglite with LED Conversion
11. Maglight 3D w/ Fusion Showerhead LED (600 lumens)
12 Maglight 3D LED (Not shown)
13. Two Inova XOs mounted on rifles

And I plan to get a EagleTac M2XC4 MKII very soon :twothumbs


----------



## badtziscool

I only started 2 months ago. Not too bad I'd say.





From left to right. AA Minimag w/NiteIze led, Surefire C2-HA, Olight M20 Premium, Farka 3mode F8V5, Nitecore SR3, Fenix LD10, $7 K7 Cree Q3 from Meritline, Nitecore D10 R2, Maglite Solitaire


----------



## dcaprilia

A Bulky army....


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## run4jc

dcaprilia said:


> A Bulky army....



:wow:


----------



## ninemm

lol Nice bulk collection and photo there!


----------



## Tractor man

dcaprilia said:


> A Bulky army....


 
Truly amazing collection there my friend oo:. 

That lot must have cost some serious coin...:naughty:


----------



## dcaprilia

Thanks guys... lovecpf


----------



## Roger Sully

Nice collection D!


----------



## redbike

This is how the "smalls" stand today with the arrival of the Ra Clicky, LD15, and the Mini123.


----------



## branespload

newest addition, 4sevens q mini cr2 nw:


----------



## kwalker

Here's mine. Nothing high tech or big $$. My three Fenix are the best, followed by my two ICONs.


----------



## Buckles

My flock. Minus the mags


----------



## bradleyj37

a lot of very nice collections, here are a few from mine.


----------



## electromage

I just picked up a proper display case for mine last weekend. Here's a shot of my current collection, with the exception of my large lights and some possible odds/ends.


----------



## ninemm

Nice case Electromage! I'll probably need to get one some day. 

Here's some photos taken by the seller of my newest light and my first McGizmo. Well used PD-S w/Ti bezel and clip. Good candidate for cerakoting I think.


----------



## run4jc

ninemm said:


> Nice case Electromage! I'll probably need to get one some day.
> 
> Here's some photos taken by the seller of my newest light and my first McGizmo. Well used PD-S w/Ti bezel and clip. Good candidate for cerakoting I think.




Man, that's a good looking light...black Cerakote and a datiLED XPG emitter mod...:thinking:

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

And what's that beauty lurking in the background? A 27LT?


----------



## ninemm

run4jc said:


> Man, that's a good looking light...black Cerakote and a datiLED XPG emitter mod...:thinking:
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> And what's that beauty lurking in the background? A 27LT?




Exactly my plans good sir. And yes, I think that is a 27LT, unfortunately that didn't come home with me too.


----------



## taewoopa

ninemm said:


> Nice case Electromage! I'll probably need to get one some day.
> 
> Here's some photos taken by the seller of my newest light and my first McGizmo. Well used PD-S w/Ti bezel and clip. Good candidate for cerakoting I think.



I think you did a wonderful start of McGizmo !
:thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

ninemm said:


> Exactly my plans good sir. And yes, I think that is a 27LT, unfortunately that didn't come home with me too.



In the background is a Ti-XR-27-C AlTiN, I know because it came home with me :naughty:

Lisa


----------



## ninemm

lisantica said:


> In the background is a Ti-XR-27-C AlTiN, I know because it came home with me :naughty:
> 
> Lisa



Haha. Oh yeah! That was your share of the happy dance.


----------



## jp2515




----------



## alantch

Here's some of largest and smallest members in my collection.


----------



## taewoopa

Hi..Lisa. Here is a pic of 2/3 TB from you.

Thanks a lot for your business.


----------



## taewoopa

Here are some pics of Small TBs recently acquired.

Thanks for watching..


----------



## ninemm

J.J your photography skills are awesome my man! The lights look great and so does the damascus on that blade!  At first I thought it was a raindrop patter, but it looks more like bubbles?


----------



## taewoopa

ninemm said:


> J.J your photography skills are awesome my man! The lights look great and so does the damascus on that blade!  At first I thought it was a raindrop patter, but it looks more like bubbles?


 
Thanks for your compliment .

That pattern of damascus is called " Dragon Skin " damascus and 

the D/A folder is made only for me , yes.. this is 1 of 1 from Jens Anso.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lisantica

taewoopa said:


> Hi..Lisa. Here is a pic of 2/3 TB from you.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your business.



It is beautiful! Thank you for posting the photo!


----------



## ninemm

Poor timing, following J.J's great pics. But here's what I have currently. 

Not pictured are a few lights in transit: McLux PD, Orb Raw Al (blue anno), Surefire 6P-BK, Inova X5 UV, and Peak Eiger HA.


----------



## taewoopa

ninemm said:


> Poor timing, following J.J's great pics. But here's what I have currently.
> 
> Not pictured are a few lights in transit: McLux PD, Orb Raw Al (blue anno), Surefire 6P-BK, Inova X5 UV, and Peak Eiger HA.


 

You've got all representative lights there !
All SureFires are awesome !


----------



## ninemm

taewoopa said:


> You've got all representative lights there !
> All SureFires are awesome !



Thanks J.J! Still need to pick up a Ti McGizmo one day. I do wish that Surefire made a thrower in Black. Every one I own is black except for that pesky M4.


----------



## chipwillis

Missing a few but this is most of them


----------



## taewoopa

chipwillis said:


> Missing a few but this is most of them


 
Corey , You've got Ti mine there !!!


----------



## dcaprilia

chipwillis said:


> Missing a few but this is most of them




Now thats a Ti collection!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice collection Ninemm! :thumbsup:

Good to see you still have that M4


----------



## ninemm

Hey thanks DimeRazorback! It does bug me though that it's my only non-BK Surefire. 

It's still toward the top of "if I had to I would sell it list." Although, like you've told me and I fully know that I would regret it. I think they call this "having a problem." lol


----------



## DimeRazorback

I have many a problem then :laughing:

:thumbsup:

If you ever do decide to sell it, let me know before placing an ad 

I received my latest HA-BK light yesterday afternoon 
A brand new E2e-HA-BK 

It's awesome!


----------



## ninemm

DimeRazorback said:


> I have many a problem then :laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> If you ever do decide to sell it, let me know before placing an ad
> 
> I received my latest HA-BK light yesterday afternoon
> A brand new E2e-HA-BK
> 
> It's awesome!


 
Will do! A *what?? * E2e-HA-BK...you punk.  I want to pick up an A2-BK.


----------



## DimeRazorback

There is a black A2 on the MP at the moment... I was tempted... but I am *well* over budget! :laughing:


----------



## ninemm

DimeRazorback said:


> There is a black A2 on the MP at the moment... I was tempted... but I am *well* over budget! :laughing:


 
I saw it too and am with you on the over budget part. Not sure I want to pay that kind of premium. I'll wait for a good deal to come along one of these days.


----------



## DM51

ninemm said:


> I saw it too and am with you on the over budget part. Not sure I want to pay that kind of premium. I'll wait for a good deal to come along one of these days.


 That one has come up more than once before, and he has never dropped the price. $300 is too much, IMO. Another will be bound to come along eventually, as you say.


----------



## DavyCrockett

Allentch, what's that first big reflector one? I'm jealous. 2000 lumens?

Towelwoopa, how many layers on that Damascus? 100 from Pakistan or 1000 from ? i have a bowie stag damascus by Colt, 500 layers.

You guys are insane. :thumbsup:

where's my camera?

Sorry, i been drankin'  :naughty:


----------



## taewoopa

Some more pics.


----------



## bradleyj37

updated collection.


----------



## ninemm

Nice lights you've got there Bradleyj!


----------



## ninemm

Super pumped about the package the mailman dropped off today. My first Surefire 6P!! This makes it my 6th BK Surefire.  Here's a photo I snapped with my iPhone (sorry forgot the camera at home). The other new addition pictured is a HA Eiger (medium beam level 4 cool emitter) from Oveready.


----------



## redbike

Family Portrait, July 2010


----------



## ninemm

Hey redbike! Great collection you've got going there. :thumbsup: You've certainly made the best of your first months here on CPF.


----------



## redbike

ninemm said:


> Hey redbike! Great collection you've got going there. :thumbsup: You've certainly made the best of your first months here on CPF.



Yes, reading voraciously and trying to learn as quickly as possible. I was perusing the thread about hits and misses in one's collection and thought that I've been pretty fortunate so far. I don't use my Fenix lights much, but I certainly don't regret purchasing them. Don't have a dog in the lot, IMHO.

This is a long-winded way of appreciating the assembled wisdom on this site - its helped me to avoid some obvious pitfalls. Regards to all, John.


----------



## run4jc

redbike said:


> Don't have a dog in the lot, IMHO.



No dogs for sure! Some real winners in there - Clicky, LX2, E2DL, E1B - some of my favorites. Is that a 6P 'hiding' back there? Lovin' the Quarks too....there's a MiNi CR2 on my keychain at all times -although it's about to get bumped by a Sapphire 25!

:twothumbs on your collection.


----------



## redbike

"Is that a 6P 'hiding' back there?"

Yup; put a Malkoff '61 in it. Very shiny now! :twothumbs


----------



## angelofwar

Here's an update for July...






This is is my collection "Over-Here"...not shown is my M962XM07, 918FA, and my Z2 w/ KX4 (nice set-up, BTW...)


Now, since these are all stock (minus a few malkoff drop-ins), let's see who can name them...1 point for each one ya get right...

(There's one on the helmet...that's the only hint ya get...)


----------



## bf1

*Been out of the loop for a while. Here's an update! Got to love titanium.*


----------



## don.gwapo

Wow, what a titanium galore. Nice collection you have there.


----------



## bf1

I have been out of the loop for a while. Time to Jump in again.M


----------



## KarstGhost

*bf1*, you have a Ti obsession! I love it! :twothumbs


----------



## shipwreck

I had started my own thread with this photo - But I guess I'll throw it up here where it belongs:







1. Eagletac T100C2 Mk II
2. Coleman Max 110 Lumen Spot/Flood AAA LED
3. 3D Maglight with Fusion 36 LED Conversion -- 400-600 lumens
4. C30 Spot to Flood LED
5. 3D Maglight LED
6. C30 Spot to Flood LED (I got 2 of these)
7. Solarforce L2
8. Solarforce L2m with Attack Bezel
9. Eagletac M2CX4
10. Eagletac P20C2 Mk II
11. Inova Xo (latest generation)
12. Inova T2-MP 140 lumens
13. Inova XO3 - 2009 Edition
14. Brinkman AAA 3W LED
15. AA Mini Maglight with LED Conversion
16. Brinkman Xenon 2x123 light


17. And then the Eagletac T20C2 Mk II on my PS90:


----------



## bf1

KarstGhost said:


> *bf1*, you have a Ti obsession! I love it! :twothumbs


 
Unfortunately I have other obsessions as well..... These obsessions can 

become very costly.


----------



## malakye666

It's been an expensive month thank god for the how to hide it from your wife thread. But I have been smileing quite a bit.

*[over-size image deleted. If you resize it to comply with Rule 3, you may re-post it. - DM51]*
**


----------



## shipwreck

malakye666 said:


> It's been an expensive month thank god for the how to hide it from your wife thread. But I have been smileing quite a bit.



No kiddin :naughty:


----------



## MWClint

a recent pic 

and a proper disclaimer - still waiting on a few more lights in the mail.
(as should be the case with any flashaholic)


----------



## SARLights

MWClint said:


> a recent pic
> 
> and a proper disclaimer - still waiting on a few more lights in the mail.
> (as should be the case with any flashaholic)




Whoa...shiny.


----------



## Dioni

Look up there.. a G2, right, on top! 

Just amazing golden collection!


----------



## Beamhead

Nice collections folks, here is my latest addition......not "technically" a flashlight but the eyes are 2 red LED's and light up.


----------



## compasillo

What a guest for tea time, Beam


----------



## lois

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

so beautiful torches! mouth-watering torches



ElectronGuru said:


> Here's a shot from today:


----------



## KLowD9x

MWClint said:


> a recent pic
> 
> and a proper disclaimer - still waiting on a few more lights in the mail.
> (as should be the case with any flashaholic)



What is the square sitting on the bag?


----------



## ninemm

KLowD9x said:


> What is the square sitting on the bag?


 
The Chimera Mini has to be the light that gets the most "What is that?" remarks. :laughing: Here's Sabrewolf's build/sales thread for the light: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554


----------



## KLowD9x

ninemm said:


> The Chimera Mini has to be the light that gets the most "What is that?" remarks. :laughing: Here's Sabrewolf's build/sales thread for the light: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226554







I need one.


----------



## HKJ

Just one part of my collection:


----------



## bigfoot

After much selling and acquiring over the last year, here is what resides in my collection. (Missing from the photo are a couple of Petzl Tikka headlamps.) Between these lights I am pretty much all set... 

L to R: SureFire E2DL, Maratac AAA, Pak-Lite, HDS Clicky High CRI.


----------



## alantch

MWClint said:


> a recent pic
> 
> and a proper disclaimer - still waiting on a few more lights in the mail.
> (as should be the case with any flashaholic)


The IBM lights on the left - what size are those reflectors and what bulbs are in there?


----------



## MWClint

alantch said:


> The IBM lights on the left - what size are those reflectors and what bulbs are in there?



One is unmodified, 3D, 128 led showerhead, it has a really nice white tint, so i left it as is. 

The other had a crappy greenish tint and the switch was flaky, so i replaced the switch with a mag D switch, 
ROP high bulb, and a glass backed reflector from an SLA 6v floating lantern, 6AA adapter. 
I really love this light, throwy. got them as a thank you gift from a coworker. :twothumbs


----------



## ASheep

First off, let me say WOW! Some of you guys have absolutely amazing collections! lovecpf

Here's a pic of my very modest collection:




Left to right: Led Lenser P7 (4AAA model); Nitecore SR3 (with home built 18650 tube and stock tube); iTP A2; 4Sevens Quark AA^2 NW XP-G (with CR123 tube); Surefire A2 Aviator (white LED/incan); And a WW 4Sevens Preon 2 in front.

The iTP is my EDC, if I know I'm staying outdoors at night, the Quark comes with me. The P7 was my first "good" light before I joined here, it's not as bad as people always say it is  The Aviator is my newest, I'm still in the initial honeymoon phase where I don't care how many batteries it chews. 

Keep the great photos coming guys!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## shado

These are some of the lights I bought last month,




[/URL][/IMG]

Not the best picture but I will update when my 005 arrives.


----------



## ninemm

bigfoot said:


> After much selling and acquiring over the last year, here is what resides in my collection. (Missing from the photo are a couple of Petzl Tikka headlamps.) Between these lights I am pretty much all set...
> 
> L to R: SureFire E2DL, Maratac AAA, Pak-Lite, HDS Clicky High CRI.



I'd been meaning to comment on your photo and your collection. The lights you have are everything you need and nothing more. Minimalist without skimping on quality. Definitely :twothumbs I wish I could be like you.  



ASheep said:


> First off, let me say WOW! Some of you guys have absolutely amazing collections! lovecpf
> 
> Here's a pic of my very modest collection:
> 
> Left to right: Led Lenser P7 (4AAA model); Nitecore SR3 (with home built 18650 tube and stock tube); iTP A2; 4Sevens Quark AA^2 NW XP-G (with CR123 tube); Surefire A2 Aviator (white LED/incan); And a WW 4Sevens Preon 2 in front.
> 
> The iTP is my EDC, if I know I'm staying outdoors at night, the Quark comes with me. The P7 was my first "good" light before I joined here, it's not as bad as people always say it is  The Aviator is my newest, I'm still in the initial honeymoon phase where I don't care how many batteries it chews.
> 
> Keep the great photos coming guys!
> 
> Cheers,
> Alex



Very nice group you've got there Alex! I've always been interested in trying out an Aviator. Really digging that home brewed 18650 tube on the Nitecore. :thumbsup:



shado said:


> These are some of the lights I bought last month,
> 
> Not the best picture but I will update when my 005 arrives.



Do you have a Tri-V yet Shado? With both the 005 and the 007 it's the next logical step.  You've been gathering quite a collection of fine lights btw. Aren't those diamond etched McGizmo clips some of the nicest clips you've ever seen?


----------



## Genna

My small collection always growing






Most lamps are in my signature


----------



## WESBC

After getting rid of some duplicate lights, here is what I have left.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Here is the majority of my collection. 
A few pieces are missing though.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Gorgeous stuff Dime!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks mate!


----------



## computernut

My collection so far:


----------



## angelofwar

The only one that turned out half-decent goes here...






Enjoy !


----------



## angelofwar

computernut said:


> My collection so far:


 
Nice collection Computer Nut! That M4 looks routta place...maybe you need an M6 to even it out a little??? Actually, I'd give up M6 before my M4, cause I thing it's a better "stock" light, if yer not into all the modding and stuff.


----------



## computernut

angelofwar said:


> Nice collection Computer Nut! That M4 looks routta place...maybe you need an M6 to even it out a little??? Actually, I'd give up M6 before my M4, cause I thing it's a better "stock" light, if yer not into all the modding and stuff.



Thanks! I had to break out the wide-angle lens to fit them all in  The next light is going to be an M3 or a U2A.


----------



## stoli67

here is my current collection.... soon to be improved when my Surefire LX2 arrives!


----------



## chris23

stoli67, nice collection, that ta21 looks interesting


----------



## stoli67

It is a beautiful light with 12 different levels and strobe functions.... until my LX2 arrived today that was my most used outdoor light.... we will see if it satys that way ....
Indoors I still favour my PD20 and PD30s.


----------



## taewoopa

*Titanium 47ers*..


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> Here is the majority of my collection.
> A few pieces are missing though.


 
Nice DB!!! Can you do me a little favor??? Post a couple of pic's of that M3LT head on the M6??? I'm picturing it, and it looks sweet! Some pic's would be even cooler!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Here you go mate.
I got a little carried away...  :laughing:


----------



## Dioni

Surefire M6-Led!!!!


----------



## angelofwar

Thanks DB...I can't see the pictures here on my work computer though :mecry:.

Will definitely have to check when I get off today! Thanks again!


----------



## angelofwar

That thing just looks BAD-ARSE!!!

It doesn't look to big (like I thought it might have)...it actually balances it out real well...looks like a heavy duty space light!

Thanks DB....I want one...


----------



## jhc37013

I think this is all so far in 2010 but I will have to do some more searching.


----------



## chanjyj

*Part of my collection: The Fenixes
*


----------



## Dioni

Wow.. best looking collection pic!


----------



## chanjyj

Dioni said:


> Wow.. best looking collection pic!



Your referring to mine or that beautiful M6 up there?


----------



## chanjyj

*The next part of my collection: The G2 Twins.*
Only way to differentiate them is light output: One gives you 395nm UV, the other pure incandescent goodness.


----------



## Dioni

chanjyj said:


> Your referring to mine or that beautiful M6 up there?


 
Yeah dude, I'm referring on your pic! Its amazing, or better, they are! :twothumbs


----------



## chanjyj

Dioni said:


> Yeah dude, I'm referring on your pic! Its amazing, or better, they are! :twothumbs



Thanks dude: I'm flattered 
Btw, I work as a commercial photographer so I better as hell be able to take such pic *grin*


----------



## TwinBlade

taewoopa said:


> *Titanium 47ers*..


I am really liking these pics and assortment of lights. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## LiveForNight

I hate to admit this but flashlights might be starting to be a bit of a problem for me. I can't seem to do "just a little" of anything. I can't recreationally gamble, I have to be flat broke. I can't just join a gun club and shoot on the weekends, I need an Army arsenal. Having a couple of flashlights to see in the dark isn’t enough either. Anyway I started collecting flashlights this year with a couple of Mag LED mods at the beginning of this year which should have been enough but, Oh No, not me. Anyway here is what I have so far.


----------



## jp2515

The Old Guards:

C3 w/ M61 
C3 + KT1 & SW01 "Baker's Cap"
M3-T
M3-CB
L6 MC-E'd & SW02
7R
9Z w/ M2 bezel & Z49 (Scepter light)
C2 w/ M60, SW01 "Fatty" & FM34 aka "Barbell Light"


----------



## jp2515

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg252/firebuff7/EDC Gear/Surefire 2/IMG_7270.jpg





12Z/SRTH 2.5" 
M6 Magnumlight
BK M2 MagnumLight Proto body w/ 3 Mode LF P7
M6 Guardian, WA 1185 & 17670 Holder ("Face Melter")
3x 18650 Megalennium A 
M6 Millennium Series 
M4 Devastator


----------



## TITANER

toby_pra said:


> Some more rare falshlights pics
> 
> new style SFIII / old style SFIII


 Very interesting with a rather big head


----------



## TITANER

Hi Dimerazorback，wonderful collections .Looking forward to seeing your more collections :thumbsup:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=71824


----------



## taewoopa

My Ra lights.


----------



## compasillo

Beautiful trio JJ... and excelent photo :thumbsup:
Congrats!


----------



## taewoopa

compasillo said:


> Beautiful trio JJ... and excelent photo :thumbsup:
> Congrats!



Thanks a bunch for your compliment ..


----------



## Vernon

ElektroLumens EDC-MCE on the way.


----------



## Notsure Fire

I'm very jealous.


----------



## jellydonut

Zebralights excluded, they're tucked around the house and in pockets and such.


----------



## ElectronGuru

taewoopa said:


>



:wow:


----------



## 276

taewoopa said:


> My Ra lights.



NICE!
What is the Skull thing with the hook blade?


----------



## taewoopa

ElectronGuru said:


> :wow:



Thank you , Dan.



276 said:


> NICE!
> What is the Skull thing with the hook blade?



Thanks for the compliment !

The thing is the Coin Knife from a collab. of Warren Thomas and Travis Walkers.

Mostly made of Sterling Silver and Titanium.


----------



## TITANER

old4570 said:


> New for 2010 : so far .. More one the way :shakehead
> 
> Left to right ..
> 
> Superfire 501C [ 9P ] XP-G R5 set up to run 2 x AA
> Ultrafire C1 XP-G R5
> Uniquefire HS-802 , MC-E mod [ already moded  ]
> Spear Clone ... Very nice
> 
> And Jan not even over yet ...


 Wonderful design and beautiful color .


----------



## TITANER

Hi taewoopa,what's the most right side ?Is it also Ti.


----------



## taewoopa

TITANER said:


> Hi taewoopa,what's the most right side ?Is it also Ti.



That one is Damascus tactical Pen from Benchmade.


----------



## KevinL

The Mags. 

From rear:
- Original 4D ROP (this is the one that actually started it all)
- Used to be Triple TWAK (3xLux3). This one sparked widespread adoption of multisinks. The TWAKs moved out recently and were replaced by four Crees 
- 2C ROP, the one that started the whole lithium ion version. Recently upgraded to IMR. Wearing a FM "Longtail" adapter that eliminates the need to sand tailcaps.
- Mag2HID, 8AA, WA Solarc 10W. Still awesome after all these years. 
- My 15 year old (if not more) Minimag AA. Stock. 
- Solitaire







The Fenixes. 

TK40 "This is what the MC-E is REALLY capable of", LD20 and L0D CE special edition, I believe it is a Q2 at a time when P4 was the hot bin.


----------



## zone 69

Nothing special here but I dont have access to the good stuff.


----------



## taewoopa

Steve Ku's hidden Titanium Light ( shown on his facebook before) - *18650 Thrower*.

Use 18650 Rechargeable Battery and SMO reflector used for throwing.


----------



## taewoopa




----------



## guardpost3

That thing looks awesome, I was wondering if anyone here was gunna end up with it. (not quite hidden, Steve posted it on his facebook page a few weeks ago)

Nice pics too!


----------



## taewoopa

guardpost3 said:


> That thing looks awesome, I was wondering if anyone here was gunna end up with it. (not quite hidden, Steve posted it on his facebook page a few weeks ago)
> 
> Nice pics too!



Thanks a lot , bro. I fixed my comment for that matter you notified.


----------



## newless

dcaprilia said:


> Latest group shot...



Wow! Martin Logan, Anthem, Monster, PS audio, Pioneer Elite! Nice stuff!
I don't recognize the amp under the Anthem, can you tell me what it is?

Oh yeah, nice flashlights!


----------



## Ethen

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

VERSATI ST-1


----------

